# Michigan Snow report



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

None- if you need a forcast -- just look out your window, there it is.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

a whole lot of nothing!!  :realmad:


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Total for season- 205.5" on the ground 31" 5"-6" yesterday 2-13-06
Winter is right track


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

yeah for the upper thats not half bad... but down here, We have Global Warming. It sucks - unless we are gonna have summer all year round


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

alternative said:


> yeah for the upper thats not half bad... but down here, We have Global Warming. It sucks - unless we are gonna have summer all year round


Total snowfall use to be 320" - 400" a season, now its lucky to break 220"


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

for the season........235.5"
for the month.........60.3"
on ground..............35"

this is as of monday 20,2006, looks like another 6-8" this moring.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

for the season....250"
on the ground..... 39"


----------



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

Snow predictions= 48" for the season. avg- 14 pushes 
Thats my guesstimate!


----------



## GTL Inc. (Sep 21, 2004)

*Forcast*

Lets see, temp in the low 80 degrees and still sunny.

We are still mowing down in Florida.........................................


----------



## truck5029 (Sep 26, 2006)

*MI winter*

I wish global warming would just get here. That way i could leave my boat in the water and be out the lake sipping Margaretta an watching the gals in there bikini


----------

